# Heather Gray Printing Problems



## Gparmesan (Jul 2, 2015)

I just printed on some Alternative apparel heather gray (http://www.amazon.com/Alternative-Apparel-Mens-Heather-Shirt/dp/B0080C5820) shirts and they completely shrunk about one or two sizes after I ran them through the dryer to cure. I'd never printed this brand, but I know that heather gray/tri blend shirts contain some polyester and are subject to different heating/flashing temps. But I'd never had this issue of shirts shrinking like this so drastically. Anyone ever printed on these shirts and know what I can do to keep them from shrinking? Thanks. Appreciate any help I can get


----------



## shirtgirlTN (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know the answer here because I don't print that brand. I'm curious what the temp setting is on your dryer?


----------



## Gparmesan (Jul 2, 2015)

shirtgirlTN said:


> I don't know the answer here because I don't print that brand. I'm curious what the temp setting is on your dryer?


875. I can adjust how close the heating elements are to the shirt and the speed of the belt (which may be my answer) but I just wanted to know if anyone had a similar problem and a definitive answer. Thanks though


----------



## Cl0ckw0rk (Jul 1, 2015)

If you are using regular plastisol in you only need to hit 320 for a few seconds to cure your shirts......get a temp gun and see what the highest temp. Your shirts are hitting


----------



## Brusky (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never had that problem with Alternative. Like the post before, invest in a heat sensor gun. Make sure temps are between 320-375.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Those shirts are 12% rayon, don't let them get too hot, rayon will shrink.
Reviews also say they shrink a lot in the wash (that's probably also the rayon). Way back when rayon was a newer synthetic, I recall it was dry clean only. So recommend your customers size up 1 if you are going to print these.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You most likely are over heating them. Since they have the rayon I recommend low cure inks and or low cure additive. Just for those commenting about the set temp some dryers like Vastex are very short and require to run at a very high temp. These dryers are not well suited for delicate items. 

A properly cured shirt with most plastisols must get the entire ink deposit to 320F. If you only get the surface to 320F for a few seconds full cure can't take place. I run every shirt though the dryer 1 min at 375 medium heat panel height which on the donut probe only reads 314F but on the infrared reads 340F. I use Union Maxopake and they cure at 300F. My dryer has circulating air for delicates like rayon and nylon.


----------



## ink monkey (Jul 10, 2015)

Gparmesan said:


> 875.


Theres your problem
Right there.
555 degrees too much. 
I usually roast everything about 360 (infrared).


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

ink monkey said:


> Theres your problem
> Right there.
> 555 degrees too much.
> I usually roast everything about 360 (infrared).


You can't say that. The Vastex DB30 runs 600-800 degrees if I remember right but if you add the second add on chamber it reduces the temp to 350-400 at the same belt speed or the temp can be increased to 600F and belt speed increased to get more shirts per hr 

I have a Lawson 12ft dryer with 6 ft of heat. I choose this dryer because I belive in low and slow to fully bake the ink deposit. Even when I was running the auto 180 was maximum per hr due to the dryer settings.


----------

